# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAVE A BLESSED NEW YEARS EVERYONE--------------------------FROM THE BOTH OF US GOD BLESS-----SKIP&SHARON*


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Merry Christmas let's hope 2015 is better than 2014!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Merry christmas to all


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas! And keep the change ya filthy animals


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas Skip and Sharon, and to all the Ladies and Gentelmen on this site.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all, be safe and have fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all the Predatortalk family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all the Predatortalk family.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAVE A BLESSED NEW YEARS EVERYONE--------------------------FROM THE BOTH OF US GOD BLESS-----SKIP&SHARON*


EARLY FALL LAST YEAR------


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

A very MERRY CHRISTMAS and a Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

have a very merry and safe christmas .

may your hunts be fruitfull and accident free


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. May you all remember it is not what you get nor what you give but what you have that we should be most happy with. A simple smile and a thank you go far further than most give it credit. It takes but a second to realize truly how fortunate we truly are.

May your days be blessed and may your holidays be safe. Wishing I was on more but happy to be able to be here now.

God Bless each and everyone of you and all yours.

The Rowdy 1 in Big D


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best this festive season for all our Predator talk family. Be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of you!

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------

